# any problems in buying supplements online?



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

hi girls! sorry for asking you so directly, but i am a student, 24 years old, my name is Anna and i am actually doing some research on sports supplements, anabolic steroids etc .. i know that some of you are buying some supplements online, and i would like to know some of your experiences: if any of you has never had problems with that ( i mean maybe you received a fake products) , why you prefer to buy online, if you feel safe in buying online etc..many thanks all on advance!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets clear something up student Anna, you need to go away and do your research.

Sports supplements are food based mostly, anabolic steroids are controlled medicines, these are vastly different. They will be bought through totally different websites if bought online at all.

Please go and do your research before asking stupid questions which some people may be confused by if they think an allegedly intelligent student is asking them.

I'll monitor your posts and ban you if you keep asking stupid questions.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't you love how people join the site and start asking some pretty personal questions which if you choose to answer them you don't know how they will present that info to the world.

It's a complete cheek if you ask me, they aren't even interested in the sport but want to write about people who are even though they don't understand the mindset or why we get into it at all.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You mention 2 things in your post - sports supplements and anabolic steriods. Both are quite different products, one set comes with a load of stigma and legal stuff attached to it. Asking online is not going to get people to reveal their usage or buying habits.


----------



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

sorry i didn't want to create confusion at all!i wanted just to know if someone had bad experiences in buying steroids online!because not always you received the genuine one's !and i wanted to know if people are aware of that risks or not, and therefore why they choose to buy online...there are a lot of websites selling staff really bad, so my concern is on people and their safety!


----------



## tamtam (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you lancashirerose, i am not here for judging anyone but just to understand it, why people are buying products online more than receving them from other sources and particularly if they are aware of the risks in buying online!!of the possibility of receiving products that do not work or that can contain toxic substances!i think araise awareness of that is important for those that want to consume these products, and at least have the possibility to get the real staff. that's all. thank you.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Who said people are buying more products online than from personal sources, people who use the internet for AAS to me are like those who go to H&B for there protein, they havn't a clue?! imo.


----------



## orgeouwius (Aug 7, 2014)

they aren't even interested in the sport but want to write about people who are even though they don't understand the mindset or why we get into it at all.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Min22 (Anna): I find your question offensive (note it takes a lot to offend me). This sport which has taken me all over the world has a bad enough reputation without people such as yourself asking/going on fishing expeditions such as this.

Surely as a student you should initially be researching your field without asking such personal questions from people you do not know.

Please do not embarrass yourself and anyone by asking such questions on a forum such as this which is here to help genuine British athletes.


----------

